# Cinesonique - Interview with Lorne Balfe



## Tanuj Tiku (Dec 26, 2011)

Hello! everyone,

Our next interview with Composer/Producer/Programmer Lorne Balfe is now up on our group page in the 'Docs' area.

Lorne Balfe is a Grammy-Award winning Composer with many successful movies and video games to his credit. Lorne also frequently collaborates with Hans Zimmer and has also produced the scores for The Dark Knight, Inception and Sherlock Holmes.


It was great to have him share his ideas with us. Thank your Lorne!

If you havnt joined us yet, please visit the group page here:

http://www.facebook.com/groups/221227937950497/


Regards,

Tanuj.


----------

